# Need help with these hand surgeries please



## Justarose (Mar 10, 2009)

1: Case #1

Release of ulnar nerve right elbow 64718 ? right?

Excision of anconeus epitrochlearis right elbow ? Help please ???  Is there a desperate code for this ...or ??  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2:Case #2
proc:Right wrist arthroscopy with TFCC debridment : 29846

proc:Right carpal tunnel release 64721

proc:*Right lunate interosseus mass excision/debridement w/local (distal radius)bone graft I am so not sure 25135 ??*

*proc:* 1.20 PIN neurectomy ???? I am blank! ???

Please help with some insight or pointers ...thank you all so much !


----------



## vmassey (Nov 20, 2009)

look at 64784


----------

